
Ask HN: What to Do During Notice Period? - SoulMan
I&#x27;ve resigned and serving my notice period. What are the top things to do? Workload is not a lot I think 2 months notice is too much. Should I socialize more so that colleagues remember me as a good person or try to note down best practices for future work or interviews? Ideas?
======
jpincheira
I personally think you should be remembered not as a nice guy, per se, but as
a professional who helped hand off your work onto the team in the best way.

